# Setting up Darwin OS



## will103 (Feb 28, 2003)

Right, I have some big questions here. I have been using mac os X since v10.1 came out and last night I decided to give the Darwin OS distribution from Apple a go. I got it installed fine but then realised that I was way out of my depth. From previous attempts at installing freeBSD (which was rather painfull) I knew that the only account on initial install would be root (without a password) so that allowed me to get to the shell. Here are my specific questions;

1. How do I create user accounts?
2. How do I set a root password?
3. Can I use Fink to install a window manager?

Also, When Darwin was installing I was really surprised to see that Apple had included X11R6 but I could not invoke X11 via the shell. I looked around a bit and managed to get into the X11R6 directory but still could not launch X11 (using "./startx" but I managed to get things moving by typing the following "./X" - however although X11 started I got no windows - no xterm - no nothing. I guess what this newbie needs is a link to some site that details setting up and using Darwin OS - Any ideas?

All going well I would like to report back to the forums with a blow-for-blow set of instructions on how to get Darwin OS up and running (including using Fink). I think that this would be a great help to other newbies.

Cheers

will103


----------

